# Seat for Murray Super Sonic Jet Pedal Car



## Crazy8 (Feb 17, 2017)

Someone's gonna have one sitting around (yeah right).


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice jet! No seat for you, but here's a pic of mine...


----------

